# نحن والبيئة وأمنا الأرض ((( البيوت/ المنازل الخضراء )))



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

المنازل الخضراء
leed
usgbc
كلها مفاهيم جديدة تقريبا تنتمي الى هذا القرن الا قليلا
ظهرت بعد ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري والأستعمال الجائر لموارد الطبيعة الذى أدى الى هذا الأحتباس وظواهر أخرى مدمرة كانت كتحذير للبشر 
والأرض اظهرت ان لها حساسات ومستجيبات وانزار
تماما كتصميم دقيق لمكافحة الحريق يقوم به المهندس الرائع م م 
عندها ظهرت في أخريات القرن المنصرم بعض التدابير والأجسام والهيئات والمنظمات والأحزاب
التي تدعوا الى التعقل في معاملة الطبيعة
وفي مونتريال دعوا الى ايقاف أستعمال الفريونات القديمة الكلوروفلوروكربونات بنهاية الثمانينات من القرن السابق ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي ويشاء القدر أن ينتخب المجرم بوش الذي يصر أن يجرم حتى في حق الارض والطبيعة والبشر وكلوا باسم الله ويرفض التوقيع على البروتوكول 
المهم
أريد أن أطرح ما هو دورنا في حماية أمنا الأرض والبيئة ؟
ويسألني سائل : ومن نحن الذين تخاطبنا ؟
نحن ياسيدي 
أولا : أقصد المسلمين ( وقد تستعجب أن تقرأ أن الوضوء يمكن أن يكون بالمسح والغسل مرة واحدة فقط ,ان هذا هو الفرض وان النبي (ص) توضا بملئ يدين فقط واغتسل بملئهم 3 مرات )وأن النبي (ص) يقول لاتسرف ولو كنت على نهر جار 
ثانيا : نحن المهندسين عامة ومهندسو المكينيك خاصة والتكييف بالاخص
يعني الإستشاري يوصف ويعتمد وحدات بفريون صديق للبيئة ولو كان غالي في الأول ويصرعلى ذلك بصرف النظر عن رأي المالك فهذه أمانة ويوم القيامة خذي وندامة
ثم التصميم يكون دقيق ومعامل الأمان يكون مقبول 
وكذلك في شبكات ومضخات التغذية والحريق
والتفكير الجاد في كيفية تدوير وإعادة إستعمال مياه الصرف والمياه الرمادية gray water
أخواني أرجو المشارك
وساقوم بإدراج روابط ذات صلة 
رغم أن الموضوع يخص وبالأكثر قسم العمارة وقد لمح أستاذنا م صبري سعيد لدراسة مواد البناء في المنطقة في موضوع أشري العربية
أرجو زيارته
وشكرا 
م عبدالعاطي بدري


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

ساقوم بإدراج بعض المواقع للفائدة http://benefits.shamekh.ws/


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

*المهندسون المعماريون يصممون .*


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

مشروع البيوت الخضراء - بوابة أيادينا للمشروعات و الأعمال


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

الأميركيون يبتاعون المنازل ذات الكفاءة في استخدام الطاقة


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

مشروع البيوت الخضراء - مقالة للمؤلّف Ashraf Al Shafaki


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

صحيفة الاقتصادية الالكترونية : البيوت الخضراء


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

بريطانيا توفر "قروضاً خضراء" لتشجيع المباني الصديقة للبيئة - منتدى *...*http://www.aleqt.com/2009/09/16/article_275527.html


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

شركات عالمية تتجه إلى طرح منتجات تعمل بالطاقة الشمســـية‏ - ملتقى *...*


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

شيكاغو تجني منافع عديدة من الأبنية الخضراء


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

Renewable Energy in Jordan الطاقة المتجددة في الأردن：「 (الأبنية *...*

الحمد لله ظهرت دولة عربية


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

Green Roofs Plus: Vertically Vegetated Buildings | WebEcoist


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

كيف نبني بيوتا خضراء - صديقة للبيئة ؟ - تمت الإجابة عنه - Google *...*


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

زراعة المسطحات الخضراء - النجيل - المروج - موقع زراعة نت

بالمناسبة هناك تحذير من الجماعة بعدم التوسع في زراعة النجيل
وأن يكون في أضيق نطاق جمالي لأنه يمتص قدر كبير من المياه
كما وأنه هناك إتجاه قوي لإستعمال الدرب في الري


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

*"التكنولوجيا الخضراء" *


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

*USGBC*


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

*USGBC*


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design…
http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...Leadership_in_Energy_and_Environmental_Design


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

جمال ×جمال × إبداع 
وكمان صديق للبيئة ويمكن قريبها وشقيقها عدل


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

أخواني الذين يمرون من هنا
أعلم أن الموضوع جديد 
لكن بعد الأطلاع 
أرجو المساهمة 
وتحديد دورنا الذي يمكن أن نقوم به 
وللعلم هناك جمعيات صداقة
ومعاهد وشهادات فبادروا
كما أن لييد لها فروع في كل أنحاء العالم


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

اكبر موقع باللغة العربية علية جميع كتب التبريد والتكييف بالعربية 



http://www.4shared.com/dir/7621080/546491d/sharing.html​


----------



## aati badri (17 أبريل 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> مشكور يا الغالى


 
تشكر ياحبيب
دائما تشجعني وتشد من ازري


----------



## aati badri (17 أبريل 2010)

سعد العادلى قال:


> اكبر موقع باللغة العربية علية جميع كتب التبريد والتكييف بالعربية ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

مرحب بيك وبمكتبتك

ارى ان الموضوع مهم جدا جدا وسنسال عنه يوم القيامة
وامام ضمائرنا
لأننا كلنا نلاحظ ونعيش تغييرات مناخية جبارة 
أنا اعيش في مدينة عربية كانت تمطر شتاءا وفي بلدي نمطر صيفا
كانوا دائما يقولون اذا غضب الله على قوم امطرهم صيفا
كانوا وكنا نظن اننا المقصودون بهذا الوعيد الرباني
الآن تغير الحال وصاروا مثلنا
لم نشهد في هذه السنة اي شتاء مما ينذر بصيف لا قبل لنا به طولا وحرا
والله المستعان
الآن الجميع من كل بقاع الارض تنادوا 
يجب ان نكون في الطليعة ولمرة واحدة


----------



## aati badri (18 أبريل 2010)

«أمطار الربيع» تسفر عن 6 وفيات جديدة في الباحة ونجران.. وبدء عمليات رفع الأضرار 








من جريدة الشرق الاوسط


----------



## aati badri (22 أبريل 2010)

Upppppppppp
بمناسبة يوم الارض العالمي


----------



## aati badri (22 أبريل 2010)

http://www.earthday.org/


----------



## aati badri (22 أبريل 2010)

Mr: Ahmed MAANY | Earth Day Network


----------



## aati badri (22 أبريل 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_Day


----------



## aati badri (22 أبريل 2010)

صحيفة الاقتصادية الالكترونية : العالم يحتفل بـيوم الأرض Earth Day 

عبدالعاطي بدري عبدالعزيز


----------



## aati badri (22 أبريل 2010)

Earth Day Network - Join the Earth Day 2010 Community


----------



## aati badri (22 أبريل 2010)

Earth Day Network - Join the Earth Day 2010 Community



عبدالعاطي بدري البدري


----------



## aati badri (22 أبريل 2010)

http://www.treehugger.com/earth-day/


----------



## aati badri (22 أبريل 2010)

http://www.globio.org/glossopedia/article.aspx?art_id=35


----------



## aati badri (22 أبريل 2010)

NASA - Earth Day


----------



## الجرح العراقي (21 مايو 2010)

الأخ aati badri
شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع القيم و الجميل
لاكن مع الاسف نحن العرب لا نستيقض إلا بعد أن نرى المصيبة بأعيننا
و لم أعلم لمذا لا نرى اهتمام لهذا الموضوع من قبل العرب و المسلمين بالذات فالعالم كله ينادي بهذا الموضوع و مهتم به و يبني العمارة الخضراء الصديقة للبيئة ولاكن نحن لانعمل هذه الاشياء الا قليلا

ونصيحتي لإدارة الموقع والأعظاء جميعا أن يهتمو بهذا الموضوع
فعار على المنتدى أن لا يكون لديه ما يفيد العالم بالنسبة للموضوع
هالله هالله يا جماعة الخير

شكرا لك مجددا وانا احتفظت بالروابط و سأراجعها جميعها ولي رجعة إنشاء الله

تحياتي لك
الجرح العراقي


----------



## mohamed mech (21 مايو 2010)

طيب ممكن تلخص لنا المطلوب مننا فى خطوات
1
2
3
.
.
.
وحنا نحاول نطبق التوجيهات ديه فى التصميم
يعنى اعصر لنا الموضوع و ادينا الخلاصة
فى شكل نقاط اللى ياخد بيها يبقه تصميمه اخضر
و سأبلغك بعدها اننى قمت بتصميم مبنى اخضر


----------



## aati badri (21 مايو 2010)

الجرح العراقي قال:


> الأخ aati badri
> شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع القيم و الجميل
> لاكن مع الاسف نحن العرب لا نستيقض إلا بعد أن نرى المصيبة بأعيننا
> و لم أعلم لمذا لا نرى اهتمام لهذا الموضوع من قبل العرب و المسلمين بالذات فالعالم كله ينادي بهذا الموضوع و مهتم به و يبني العمارة الخضراء الصديقة للبيئة ولاكن نحن لانعمل هذه الاشياء الا قليلا
> ...


 
تشكر ياجرح لإهتمامك للموضوع
ونحن امة يفترض انها سبقت الجميع في هذا المضمار
وهناك الكثير من الأحاديث النبوية الشريفة تحض على 
عدم الإسراف وعلى عدم التلويث للأنهار وغيرها واعظمها
لا تسرف ولو كنت على نهر جار كل ما أقرأ هذا الحديث
تاسرني البلاغة والعظة التي به
وأياكم وال.... في الموارد وقارعة الطريق والظل
وتصور أحاديث مثل توضأ الرسول بمد من الماء وأغتسل بثلاث
كأن هناك مؤامرة لإخفاءه
وليحاول كل منا أن يقدر بكم لتر في اليوم يكون وضوؤه

أخ جرح العراق خارج الموضوع 
آلمني إستعمالك لكلمات مثل عار
أرجو الإعتذار عنها أذا رأيت مثلي إنها غير مناسبة


----------



## aati badri (21 مايو 2010)

الجرح العراقي قال:


> الأخ aati badri
> هالله هالله يا جماعة الخير
> 
> شكرا لك مجددا وانا احتفظت بالروابط و سأراجعها جميعها ولي رجعة إنشاء الله
> ...


 في إنتظار مساهماتك في الموضوع


----------



## aati badri (21 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> طيب ممكن تلخص لنا المطلوب مننا فى خطوات
> 1
> 2
> 3
> ...


 محمد سلام
لو كنت تخاطبني أو تخاطب الأخ الجرح
فإنني أرى أن الموضوع جد خطير ويهمني ويهمك ويهم الكل
ويحتاج من الكل عمل أبحاث لا إنتظار نتائج جاهزة ومعصورة ومعلبة
خاصة الشباب النابهين من أمثالك
والآن في الدول المتقدمة يأخذون برأي مهندسي التكييف في تموضع البنايات
لأن ميلان المبنى بدرجة واحدة قد يوفر في طاقة التكييف
وتغيير معاملات الأمان المستخدمة في التصميم لتوفير الطاقة
والآن أبحاث المستقبل لإستعمال variable spped في الكل
شيلر وحدات مناولة مضخات وحدات ملفات المروحة المراوح
الإلتزام بفريون صديق للبيئة 
حتى الآن تصلنا مشاريع منكم معشر الإستشاريين بدون تحديد
المذكور أعلاه
قد تكون مداخلة الأخ جرح بها جرعة عالية من الإستفزاز
لكنه مبرر الى حد كبيرمن وجهة نظري نسبة لأهمية الموضوع
وكمية المشاركات التي تقترب من الصفر


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2010)

طيب يا مديرى قول اعمل ايه
اطلب منى الف طلب و انا احول احققهم فى التصميم
بس فكرلى تكسب ثواب
متسبنيش يا مهندس عبد العاطى


----------



## aati badri (24 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> طيب يا مديرى قول اعمل ايه
> اطلب منى الف طلب و انا احول احققهم فى التصميم
> بس فكرلى تكسب ثواب
> متسبنيش يا مهندس عبد العاطى


 
محمد سلام
رغم أن عمر معرفتنا قصير وكمان عبر النت
لكن استطيع ان ازعم وبالفم المليان
انك باحث عظيم وفهمان
وذو فكر ثاقب ومتقد
يعني لاتحتاج لمثلي ان يفكر لك
بس ابدا بسم الله
مثلا أنت قدمت حل لمشكلة الهاب أنا أرى أنه غير موفق
على الاقل من وجهة نظر بيئية بزيادة أحمال وهمية من اجل كمية تدفق الهواء


----------



## aati badri (24 مايو 2010)

[FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]الإهداء الى صديقي م محمد[/FONT]
منقول
[FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]Mahmood Msallati [/FONT]


​
يواجه العالم الآن خطر ارتفاع منسوب البحار والمحيطات لدرجة أن دولاً بأكملها مثل جزر المالديف الساحرة ستغرق، ولذا يبحث الجميع الآن عن حلول لهذا الخطر الداهم من خلال بناء مشاريع بعيدة عن الشواطئ المهددة بالغرق، أو من خلال بناء الجزر الطافية، لكننا سنشاهد اليوم حلاً مبتكراً لهذه المشكلة، فبدلاً من الهروب من المياه بعيداً عن الشواطئ اقترح أحد المعماريين أن نذهب بأنفسنا إلى داخل تلك المياه لبناء ناطحات سحاب عائمة!:
​


----------



## aati badri (24 مايو 2010)

حيث اقترح المعماري الماليزي سارلي آدري سراكوم بناء ناطحات سحاب لأسفل بدلاً من أعلى في البحار والمحيطات كما تشاهدون في الصورة!​​​

​​لن تكون هذه الناطحات مجرد مباني طافية، بل ستكون مُدناً متكاملة ومكتفية ذاتياً من خلال الاعتماد على طاقة الأمواج والطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح لتلبية احتياجاتها من الكهرباء.​وستحتوي هذه المدن الطافية كذلك على مزارع تُلبي احتياجاتها من الغذاء لتوفر غذاءها بنفسها، من خلال أنظمة زراعة وري متقدمة داخلها، بجانب غابة صغيرة على سطحها!​
أما من الداخل فستحتوي ناطحة السحاب على منازل ومكاتب للعمل.​
​
​



​
​
ويقول المعماري الماليزي سارلي آدري أن 71% من كوكبنا هو بحار ومحيطات، وقريباً مع ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري ستزيد هذه النسبة بغرق العديد من المناطق،​
والمنطقي أننا سنسكن المحيطات يوماً في المستقبل، فلماذا لا نبدأ الآن؟!​
ومن الجدير بالذكر أن هذا التصميم حاز إعجاب الكثيرين في مسابقة eVolo 2010 لناطحات السحاب،​
وهي مسابقة رائعة تشجع على الإبداع في مجال تصميم ناطحات السحاب​



-- 
Mahmood Msallati



Get a free e-mail account with Hotmail. Sign-up now.





*عدد الملفات المرفقة 6* — تنزيل كل المرفقات عرض كل الصور 

 *image004.jpg*
268K عرض تنزيل 

 *image005.jpg*
219K عرض تنزيل 

 *image006.jpg*
175K عرض تنزيل 

 *image004.jpg*
268K عرض تنزيل 

 *image005.jpg*
219K عرض تنزيل 

 *image006.jpg*
175K عرض تنزيل


----------



## mohamed mech (31 مايو 2010)

ASHRAE greentips_2006

فى المرفقات​


----------



## lovely100 (31 مايو 2010)

........................


----------



## mohamed mech (31 مايو 2010)

[/URL]



http://www.4shared.com/file/UKB6JlD0/ASHRAE_GreenGuide_The_Design_C.html


و الباقى فى المرفقات

و مهم كتاب
Green_Healthcare_Case_Studies
فية المطلوب بالتحديد
و هو فى المرفقات ايضاً
بالهنا

تحياتى للحبيب الغالى​


----------



## aati badri (1 يونيو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> [/url]​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
محمد
الف شكر
والفين سلام
نرجع بي رواقة ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed mech (7 يونيو 2010)

LEED
اسم معروف فى علم المبانى الخضراء
و اليوم اقدمها لكم على طبق من ذهب​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/Kku9ETit/L_E_E_D.html
90 ميجا​ 
تحياتى لصاحب الموضوع 
اخى عبد العاطى​


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> leed
> 
> اسم معروف فى علم المبانى الخضراء
> و اليوم اقدمها لكم على طبق من ذهب​
> ...


محمد سلام
والف شكر والفين سلام
دا الشغل
دا الشغل


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (9 يونيو 2010)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتكوريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------

